

Flatdoc is the fastest way to create a site for your open source project. - marksteve
http://ricostacruz.com/flatdoc/

======
nieve
Flatdoc seems useful and clean. I'm in the process of cleaning up & packaging
Sinatra/Sphinx/email app for a semi-technical set of users and this seems a
bit clearer and easier for them to navigate. Nothing replaces actually reading
the whole README, but if you're not used to it I think it can be a bit
intimidating for some people. I especially like the zero server side aspect,
I'm trying to keep the dependencies for my app as minimal as possible for me.

------
lvh
Looks cool! I've written a much simpler version of this (basically a shell
script that calls make, with a separate makefile that calls pandoc)
specifically for github pages: <https://github.com/lvh/typewriter>

This definitely comes with a lot more bells and whistles out of the box though
:)

------
rstacruz
Hey guys! I built this, let me know if you have any questions.

~~~
pb2au
It took me a couple seconds to figure out there was content below the auto-
resizing header image. I tried to click on both the "Documentation is easy"
and "FLATDOC" text to see if either were links to the content before realizing
there was a scroll bar.

I'd suggest not having such a large image, or at least resize it to only
expand to a portion of the screen, to prevent confusion.

~~~
rstacruz
Good point—let me address that soon.

